# oil



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

hey guys just changed my oil the other day and the change oil thing still comes out any idea how i can reset that?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*How to Reset the Engine Oil LifeSystem*

The Engine Oil Life System calculates when to change
the engine oil and filter based on vehicle use. Anytime
engine oil is changed, reset the system so it can
calculate when the next oil change is required. If a
situation occurs where you change your oil prior to
the Service Engine Oil light being turned on, reset
the system.
1. With the engine off, turn the ignition key to ON.
2. Fully press and release the accelerator pedal slowly
three times within five seconds.
3. Turn the key to LOCK.
If the Service Engine Oil light comes back on when
you start your vehicle, the engine oil life system
has not reset. Repeat the procedure.

:cheers


----------



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

hey thanks a lot im gonna try that in a min ha that lil beeping sound was just so annoying thanks



GTO JUDGE said:


> *How to Reset the Engine Oil LifeSystem*
> 
> The Engine Oil Life System calculates when to change
> the engine oil and filter based on vehicle use. Anytime
> ...


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

I have to press my gas pedal 5 or 6 times before it resets for some reason. 3 won't do it......Weird!!!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

rnoswal said:


> I have to press my gas pedal 5 or 6 times before it resets for some reason. 3 won't do it......Weird!!!


My brother has an 06 gto and he also needs to step on it like 5 times to reset it and on mine which is an 04 i only have to do it 3 times. It is kind of weird.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Pump it 5 or 6 times?? OMG!!! You're gunna flood it out!! :willy::willy:


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

It's even worse when I pull out the choke lever!....lol


----------

